# Hello here is mij website www.henkspix.nl you like it ?



## zebosenior (Jan 17, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome, anyone who is a photographer and a pastry chef is my friend.

It's been a very long time since I've been in the Netherlands but Amsterdam was one of my favorite cities.
We always stayed in a bed and breakfast on the Blumengracht and loved walking in the city.

Lew


----------

